# help with draw length on a BEAR



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Srongchoo said:


> Okay, so i need to adjust my bear charge from a 29" down to a 28" draw length. it says i dont need a bowpress to do this, but i have no idea how! any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks


http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/...012_2/manuals/2011/2011BearAdultBowManual.pdf

Page 18 and page 19 have the instructions for the Bear Charge Draw Length change.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

should just be a matter of moving your cam modules to a different position should be very simple but check out the website N&B posted above ^^^


Eric


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Srongchoo said:


> Okay, so i need to adjust my bear charge from a 29" down to a 28" draw length. it says i dont need a bowpress to do this, but i have no idea how! any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks












INNER CAM MARKINGS....

#10...... equals 30-inches of DL
#9.........equals 29-inches of DL
#8.........equals 28-inches of dL
#7.........equals 27-inches of DL
#6.........equals 26-inches of DL


MOVE the "inner cam unit" so that the MARK lines up with #8.

NEXT,
gotta move the draw stop to the #8 position.

The DRAW STOP has 2 screws.

The DRAW STOP also have the marking "OUT".
So, when you can see the words "OUT" on the draw stop, 
*you should also see the "inner cam unit" facing you.*

*IF YOU ONLY PLAN TO MOVE THE INNER CAM UNIT
AND MOVE THE DRAW STOP,
THEN, ONLY A HEX WRENCH IS NEEDED......NO PORTABLE BOW PRESS IS NEEDED.*


So,
if you use the "*STANDARD dot*" string post,
you will be at 28.0-inches of DL.


*MOVING THE STRING END LOOP TO THE "+" POST
OR 
MOVING THE STRING END LOOP TO THE "-" POST,
DOES REQUIRE A PORTABLE BOW PRESS.*


*MOVING THE STRING END LOOP TO ANY NEW POST POSITION,
REQUIRES A PORTABLE BOW PRESS.*

So,
if you use the * "+" * post,
on the inner cam unit side of the cam,
you will be at 28.5-inches of DL.

So,
if you use the * "-" * post,
on the *TWO draw stop screw heads*
side of the cam,
you will be at 27.5-inches of DL.


----------

